# Wie Fahrtechnik für Kinder langsam aufbauen?



## Bruchpilot79 (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

so wie die Eltern dem Radsport begeistert nachgehen, wollen die Kinder gerne nacheifern.

Gestern waren wir dann in Winterberg zu den IXS Dirt Masters. Gegen Mittag waren die Läufe der Damen im Fourcross. Am Roadgap haben wir uns die Läufe angesehen. Anfangs hat unsere Kleine immer ein wenig gelästert: "Hihi... guck mal wie die vor der Kurve bremst." Dann sind schnellere Fahrerinnen (in diesem Fall Steffi Marth) die Strecke runter und die Kinnlade unserer Kleinen lag auf dem Boden. 

Bisher kannte Sie nur den Dirtbereich aus dem Bikepark in dem ich (DH) fahre. Die Jungs, die dort Dirt fahren, sind bisher auch alle doof gewesen. Jetzt weiss sie, dass auch Mädels sowas machen und hier starten nun auch die Fragen.

Wie führe ich das Kind am einfachsten in diese Art von Sport? Aus dem Bauch heraus würden wir sie am Anfang durch diverse Dirt-Strecken bzw. Pumptracks begleiten. (Würde mit ihr durchrollen). Erstmal die Technik langsam erlernen und dann die Geschwindigkeit steigern.

*Wie seht ihr das oder was für Vorschläge zum Anfang habt ihr? Wie könnte man ein Kind nachhaltig für eine solche Sportart dauerhaft begeistern?
*
Zu unserer Tochter:
Sie ist gerade 9 geworden, ca. 1,40m groß bei 32kg. (26" ist ihr noch zu groß).
Bisher hat sie in kürzester Zeit Basics bei mir abgeschaut und fordert schon zum Trackstand auf Zeit heraus. Gucken wir dann auch mal nicht hin wird mit dem Schulrad ein Wheelie probiert. Das Schulrad ist dafür nun nicht ausgelegt.
Ein entsprechends Rad wird, wenn die Begeisterung für den Sport anhält, dann auch angeschafft. Ich möchte nur nicht sofort ein Rad kaufen und es nach 2x wieder verkaufen.

Danke vorab für konstruktive Beiträge.

Gruß,
der Bruchpilot


P.S.: Ich poste bewusst in das Forum Fahrtechnik und nicht in den Bereich Kinderräder, da die Fragen auf Technik abzielen und nicht in eine Kaufberatung hinauslaufen sollen.


----------



## prong (20. Mai 2013)

Bruchpilot79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...
> *Wie seht ihr das oder was für Vorschläge zum Anfang habt ihr? Wie könnte man ein Kind nachhaltig für eine solche Sportart dauerhaft begeistern?
> *



Dazu empfehle ich dir folgenden nett geschriebenen Artikel.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Kids-Dont-Ride-mitchell-scott-2013.html

Nicht das ich deine Ambitionen bremsen möchte .

Cheers, prong


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (20. Mai 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einem BMX?


----------



## Bruchpilot79 (20. Mai 2013)

@ prong:
Danke für den Link. Den Artikel habe ich gelesen. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe geht es dort wohl eher darum, die Kinder in den Sport zu bringen und dort zu binden.

Bei meinem Kind ist die Euphorie nun vorhanden und mir geht es darum, meine Kleine so an ihren Wunsch zu führen das ein stetiger Lernprozess gegeben sein soll. Von den Basics und der Koordination evtl. über Pumptrack zur Geschwindigkeit.

@ bronks:
Die Idee mit dem BMX hatte ich auch schon. Es muss ihr gefallen und "dummerweise" gefallen ihr die Rahmen-Geo beim Dirtbike mehr. Die Wunschfarbe muss ich wohl nacharbeiten: Wasabi Green von NS. Ein Rad, das durch Wachstum wohl nur 1 Jahr genutzt wird, würde ich entsprechend lackieren aber nicht neu kaufen wollen.

Gruß,
der Bruchpilot


----------



## Elrond McBong (21. Mai 2013)

Man kölnnte sich im dirt-/racebereich auch überlegen, ob man nicht ein 24zoll rad aufbaut...empfehlen würde ich hierfür n last rufus (schön kurz aber nicht mit schaltung möglich, meine ich)...auch und gerade wenn die noch im wachstum sind macht es sinn schon direkt n 26er rahmen und gabel zu holen um dann später nur noch die laufräder zu verändern...da der rufus ne scheibenbremsaufnahme hat würde ich die auch nutzen und so fällt das "Problem" bremse dann auch weg....das einzige Problem was sich immer wieder bei dem thema stellt ist: welche kurbelgarnitur nehme ich damit die pedale nicht in der kleinsten kurve aufm boden schleift...das ist dann reine geschmacks und rechensache 
schön das der sport nachwuchs kriegt 
Zum Thema "wie führe ich sie in die thematik ein":
Ich kann leider nur sagen wie ich es gelernt habe...okay ich war auch älter, deswegen wäre deine begleitung bestimmt nicht fehl am platz 
Ich hab auf der straße angefangen...mich mit dem rad vertraut gemacht...danach bin ich viel auf pumptracks und einfachen racelines unterwegs gewesen...bin die erstmal nur durchgerollt und hab dann halt geguckt mal in die wellen reinzuhüpfen und durchzupushen etc...iwann (nach 2-3 wochen intesivem fahren) hab ich mich dann mal getraut die zu hüpfen....bis ich die raceline zur dirtline zweckentfremdet habe...und erst dann bin ich auf dirts gegangen...ich bereue das nicht 
1. man trainiert sich langsam das gefühl an wie sich ein rad in der luft anfühlt
2. man trainiert generell gefühl für das rad
3. man trainiert sich , wenn man den ansporn hat schnell und sauber die racelines zu fahren, ein genrell sauberes fahrverhalten an was viele kaputte laufräder auf den größeren hügeln erspart 
Vie erfolg beim lehren/lernen und
LG
Elrond McBong


----------



## Pilatus (21. Mai 2013)

habt ihr eine BMX Bahn in der Nähe?
dann sollte dort ein Club sein und auch ein Trainer.

Ansonsten wie gesagt. Pumptrack, BMX Bahnen fahren und auch in den Bikeparks dann die Flowcountry und 4X Strecken fahren.


----------



## derAndre (21. Mai 2013)

Der größte Fehler in meinen Augen ist es ein zu großes Bike zu kaufen, nach dem Motto da wächst sie ja schneller rein als mir lieb ist. Das bewirkt nur, das die kleinen die Lust verlieren und das Bike nicht mehr genutzt wird, wenn sie die richtige Größe erreicht haben. Wenn Du halbwegs zum Schrauber taugst, was gebrauchtes kaufen und wieder verhöckern, wenn es zu klein wird. 

Mein Sohn ist jetzt acht, fährt seid seid knapp vier Jahren und hat sich beide Bikes selbst gekauft. Er hat ein Jahr Taschengeld, Oma's Subventionen etc. gespart um sich das das 20" kaufen (299,-) zu können. Da war mir klar das er es ernst meint. Das Bike hat er sehr viel genutzt und ordentlich die Trails damit gerockt. Ich konnte es vor 6 Monaten für 150,- verkaufen. 

Das 24" war am Anfang etwa wie 29" für unser eins aber mittlerweile nutzt er die Vorteile der großen Laufräder und rockt die Trail fast so heftig wie zuvor mit dem 20"er.

Bei uns funktioniert das mit der Motivation relativ leicht. Ich achte verstärkt auf die stillen Zeichen: Ängstliche Blicke, breites Grinsen und erstaunte Augen wenn wir unterwegs sind aber auch erschöpft, seliges Träumen beim Essen sind gute Zeichen. Dinge die Papa mit den Jungs fährt, die aber im Moment noch zu schwierig sind, sind definitiv ein Ansporn. Nach Stürzen die zwangsläufig passieren, erstmal pausieren und an was anderes denken, danach gucken was passiert ist und wie man es vermeiden kann. Viel Lachen und Jubeln auf dem Trail hilft auch mehr als man denkt und natürlich der ganze positive Verstärkungsquatsch aus den ersten Seiten Didaktik für Dummies. 

Man darf halt keinen Plan haben vor der Tour. Zeit und Entfernung sollten keine Rolle spielen. Das lässt sich nicht planen. Gut ist auch wenn die Mama die Kinder im Zweifel irgendwo mit dem Auto abholen kann.

Mein Sohn hat jetzt einen eigenen Tacho (9,-  Tchibo), der hat noch mal einen krassen Motivationsschub bewirkt. Ich sage nur 50km an einem Tag bei uns um den Block (440m pro Runde)...


----------



## Bruchpilot79 (21. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen konstruktiven Beiträge. 

Sie fährt nun ja schon seit knapp 1 1/2 Jahren ihr normales 24"er Rad und damit auch die gemeinsamen Touren.

Gestern habe ich nach gefühlt endlosem surfen dann ein Angebot gefunden und bin sofort losgefahren um es zu holen. Es ist ein Giant MTX 250 geworden. Das Rad ist ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen und hat auch entsprechende Kampfspuren. (Es war falsch das Kind nicht zu informieren bzw. mit zum Kauf zu nehmen - es wäre zu spät geworden und die Kosten waren geringer als die Tagesgebühr im Verleih WiBe).
Heute morgen war dann die Überraschung groß. Wir werden zusammen an dem Rad schrauben und es für den Einsatz entsprechend umbauen. (Einen entsprechenden Sattel, anderer Vorbau und Lenker & Kleinzeugs). Genug Threads wie man die Gabel für das Gewicht entsprechend einstellen kann gibt es schon genug.

BMX-Strecken sind mir in und um Lippstadt keine bekannt. Alternative bietet sich für uns mit dem Warsteiner Bikepark, da ich dort selber gerne fahre.


----------



## Elrond McBong (21. Mai 2013)

Der alte skihang in Kallenhart?
Wenn da noch der pumptrack steht ideal  auch wenn der freeride noch so ist wie früher, man also auch immer den kleinen Waldweg neben den obsticles her fahren kann würde der sich ja auch anbieten....oder einfach erstmal den hang runter....


----------



## Bruchpilot79 (21. Mai 2013)

Genau den alten Skihang meine ich.

Raimund hat dort zusammen mit dem Team die Strecken noch weiter ausgebaut. Der Pumptrack steht noch, aussen herum ist der Dirt Jump weiter ausgebaut worden und die Strecken sind teilweise knackig geworden.

Der erste Ansatz wird wohl die Waldautobahn werden um sich an das "andere" Fahren zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Dreck Jack (21. Mai 2013)

hi,
was ich noch anmerken wollte.
Vor dem Kauf eines Kinderfreeriders sollte man prüfen ob die Kinder überhaupt den Mut haben sich über die Obstacles zu schießen.
Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich habe 2 Kinder das Ältere
würde für alles in der Welt noch nicht mal über einen Table drüber rollen.
Das sieben jährige Kind ist dagegen ganz anders. Da muß ich bremsen und hin und wieder sagen" nein der Drop ist zu groß für dich".
Klar ist er dann enttäuscht,aber hey safety first. 
Für die ersten Sprünge tuts eigentlich jedes Bike. Der kleine hat angefangen mit nem 20" Cube zu springen, hat jetzt n BMX und ein
24" Giant für 300. Vorerst völlig ausreichend meiner Meinung nach.
und wenn er so weitermacht kann er immer noch mit 10 oder so ein
Kinderfreerider bekommen.
Falls es jemand interressiert hab noch n Video vom Kleinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (22. Mai 2013)

Dreck Jack schrieb:


> Falls es jemand interressiert hab noch n Video vom Kleinen.
> ...



BÄM der geht ab und das mit sieben. Meiner ist ja schon groß aber Deiner ist jünger und genauso groß, heftig! Die Sprünge die meiner mit nimmt sind ebenfalls wesentlich kleiner aber ich möchte das er erstmal die normalen Trailtechniken beherrscht bevor es an die größeren Sprünge geht:




Ich finde es übrigens schwierig ordentliche Schutzkleidung die die kleinen zu bekommen. Habt Ihr Tipps für bezahlbare und taugliche Knie und Elbogenschützer? Ist der Fullface-Helm in der Größe anpassbar? Bei dem Tempo wie die wachsen kaufste ja sonst zwei Stück im Jahr?!?!


----------



## Elrond McBong (22. Mai 2013)

So weit ich weiß kann man fullface helme nur über die polsterung anpassen und die iat ja meist recht dürftig...bein und knieschöner würde ich getrennt kaufen...da hat man nehr spielraum mit der größe finde ich..


----------



## Dreck Jack (22. Mai 2013)

Ja das mit den Kinderklamotten ist schon schwierig.
Ich suche auch noch nach nem Helm und Knieschützer.
Helme kann man aber nicht in der Größe anpassen, entweder passt oder passt nicht.Ist aber nicht so schlimm Köpfe wachsen ja sehr langsam.
und bis jetzt hat er sowieso jedes Jahr einen geschrottet.


----------



## dinamo79 (24. Mai 2013)

Kann noch nicht mit Tips beitragen, mein Grosser ist erst 4 geworden, will aber ständig und überall sein Bike mitnehmen und hat von sich aus - meine Frau dachte am Anfang, ich hätte ihn dazu überredet   - schon begonnen alle möglichen "Mini-Drops" (=Bürgersteige und was sich sonst alles unterwegs findet) zu fahren.

Und die Kleine (1,5J) will schon auf's Laufrad und da das frühere Laufrad vom Grossen für sie noch zu gross ist, mussten wir noch ein Mini-Laufrad beschaffen.


Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte: Cool, wie eure Kids schon abgehen, vor allem Luca the Freerider fährt schon richtig genial. Viel Spass und Freude euch und dem Nachwuchs, freue mich auch schon auf die ersten Ausritte im Wald mit dem Junior, bin schon am Schauen, welches 20'' Bike ich im zum 5. kaufe, denn er will auch so ein Bike wie Papa.


----------



## Dreck Jack (24. Mai 2013)

THX,
Ich finde besonders wichtig ist die Kleinen zu loben,egal wie schlecht der Sprung war. Nie tu etwas zu drängen doch wenn sie sich was anschauen 
( neues Hindernis ) immer ermutigen " so wie du fährst schaffst du das"
Der Spaß hat bei uns immer an erster Stelle gestanden, auch beim Motocross. Deshalb sind wir auch keine Rennen gefahren, dann wird nämlich schnell aus Spaß ernst.


----------



## wrangler89 (24. Mai 2013)

Hi,
also das Beste für den TO wär, Verein suchen und die Kurze dort erstmal mit XC anbändeln lassen. Da wird die Technik und Beherrschung des Bikes unter Gleichgesinnten/ Gleichalten gelernt. Der Rest kommt dann von selbst. War bei meinem Stift so, erst XC mit Geschicklichkeitsfahren und dann kam der Spaß am Gravity. Und heute muß ich ihn (mittlerweile 11 und auf einem 2010er Play unterwegs) festbinden, damit er mir im Busch nicht weg fährt... @dreck-Jack: mein Junior hat einen FF von ProTec. Der ist klein, leicht und nicht so ein finanzieller Kraftakt. Allerdings offeriert die Website von denen momentan nicht, ob´s den noch gibt.... Der passte ausgezeichnet auf den Kinderkopf. Anpassung über Pads.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruchpilot79 (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo wrangler89,

der Tipp mit dem XC ist schon nicht schlecht. Bisher ich hier nur lockere Zusammenschlüße getroffen die ab und zu eine kleine Runde drehen. Bei den kleinen Runden reicht selbst meine Kondition nicht.

Ich glaube meine Tochter dürfte am Rabennest (Warsteiner Bikepark) genug gleich alte Kinder antreffen und mit denen dann fahren. So können sich die Kids gegenseitig pushen und es gibt dort genug erfahrene Fahrer von denen sie mehr lernen könnte als von mir. 

Das Rad wird jetzt an die Kleine angepasst (Flite runter und Kindersattel drauf & Anpassung der Geo an ihre Bedürfnisse) und dann, so ist es der Plan, wollen wir eine Runde durch den nahe gelegenen Wald drehen. Einfach mal die Waldautobahn unter die Reifen nehmen und gemütlich das Gefühl für ein MTB anstelle von Hollandrad erfahren.

Gruß,
der Bruchpilot


----------



## wrangler89 (25. Mai 2013)

Genau so. Laß die Kurze mit den anderen Kids fahren, das geht am Besten. Und selbst wenn mal etwas Dreck zwischen den Zähnen ist^^, die Kurzen lernen viel schneller als wir Alten und sind unverwüstlicher. Und wenn ihnen etwas nicht zusagt, dann machen sie es nicht oder tasten sich ran.
Wenn meiner keine Rennen in Aussicht hatte dann sind wir einfach nur "spielen" gefahren. Da konnte er abseits der Wald- und Wiesenautobahnen sich seine eigene Bahn suchen. Mach das mal, wenn Deine Kurze was für´s Spaßradeln übrig hat und auf dem Bike sicher ist. Du wirst staunen, was da alles probiert wird- und geht. Und wie schnell sich die Fähigkeiten verbessern. 
Wir haben da Stunden zugebracht, und mir taten hinterher die Beine weh vom warten...

Viel Spaß


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2013)

Hey bruchpilot!

Aus eigener erfahrung, als kind, kann ich dir/euch nur dazu raten in richtung Trial zu trainieren. Ich hab damit mit 13 angefangen, trialkolegen schon mit 10. Ich gehörte dann zwar nie zu den coolen die im wheelie 3km weit zur schule gefahren sind oder krasse dirts gesprungen sind, aber dafür hab ich mir dann 8Jahre später einfach ein Fully gekauft als ich in die Alpen gezogen bin und bin mehr oder weniger direkt bei S4 niveau mitgefahren!

Meiner Meinung nach ist Trial die Fahrschule des Mountainbikens in all seinen variationen. Du lernst einfach viel intensiver wie du mit dem Rad umgehen kannst/muss. Desweiteren, und das ist speziell bei mir recht wichtig, du hast nach recht kurzer zeit so ein gutes bewusstsein darüber, wo genau die Limits sind. Sprich wo deine (fahrtechnischen) limits sind, oder die vom Material. Gerade im Hochalpinen ist der sturzraum nicht so einladend, dass man sagt: "Na gut, schaun 'mer mal obs geht". 

Ich finde dieses Gefühl erlernst du mit anderem Biketraining nicht so intensiv. Das ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen wie er sich i.wann mal dem Limit nähert, da gibt es imo 2 wege: 1. Ich sichere mich einfach mal gegen sämtliche unfälle ab in dem ich voll gepanzert und mit dickem Material durch den wald fliege. oder 2. Ich kenn die limits und weis wie weit ich gehen kann und stürze einfach nicht, weil ich vernünftig/ehrlich gegenüber meinem Können einschätze ob und wie ich etwas mache. Hat dann zur folge das man natürlich deutlich entspannter unterwegs ist, die den ganze protektorenkrempel sparen kann (außer vll. helm, handschuhe, knie...).

Soll jetzt kein zwang sein, aber vll. mal ein anderer Input der aus eigener Erfahrung recht gut funktioniert hat 

Gruß!


----------



## R.C. (26. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist Trial die Fahrschule des Mountainbikens in all seinen variationen.



Das ist falsch. Man lernt weder Kurvenfahren noch bremsen, also die beiden wichtigsten Techniken zum Mountainbiken ueberhaupt. Heutzutage lernt man unter Umstaenden nicht einmal mehr, Hindernisse zu ueberfahren.

Das wichtigste ist, dass das Kind das macht, was es selbst machen will.
Ob das jetzt Trial, XC, Dirt, BMX oder - schlimmstenfalls - Roller sind, ist voellig irrelevant.


----------



## McFussel (26. Mai 2013)

Ja...total falsch! Fische können auch nicht schwimmen....die sind alle nur im Wasser weil sie sich verlaufen haben!



Ich liebe das Internet!

Schon mal mit einem Trial'er unterwegs gewesen in den Alpen???


----------



## R.C. (26. Mai 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Schon mal mit einem Trial'er unterwegs gewesen in den Alpen???



Redest du mit mir? Ja, ich war schon mal in Alpen.


----------



## --- (29. Mai 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Redest du mit mir? Ja, ich war schon mal in Alpen.




"in Alpen"? Das Alpen zwischen Duisburg und Wesel?


----------



## R.C. (30. Mai 2013)

--- schrieb:


> "in Alpen"? Das Alpen zwischen Duisburg und Wesel?



Oh, nein, in Alpen war ich noch nicht, in Eupen uebrigens auch nicht.


----------



## berkel (30. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> [...] und bin mehr oder weniger direkt bei S4 niveau mitgefahren!


Das wird wohl daran gelegen haben, dass S4 Gelände dem Trialfahren näher liegt als dem Trailfahren. Fühlst du dich bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten, schnell gefahrenen Kurven und Sprüngen auch wohl, bzw. wenn ja, auch gleich von Beginn an? Würde mich wundern.
Meine Erfahrung mit Trialfahrern ist, dass sie logischerweise in technischen Passagen sehr gut sind, aber ihnen Schnellfahren eher nicht so liegt. Da sind abgesehen vom generellen Bikegefühl andere Fähigkeiten gefragt; beim Trialfahren ist Balance und exaktes, kontrolliertes Fahren alles; beim Schnellfahren dagegen die Fähigkeit das Bike "gehen" zu lassen (nicht zu viel, nicht zu wenig), flüssig zu fahren, unbekannte Trails zu lesen und schnell zu reagieren (auf wechselnde Untergründe, Hindernisse, ausbrechendes oder verspringendes Bike).

Ich hatte jedenfalls beim Trailfahren mit einem Trialprofi als Guide nicht das Gefühl, dass er mir da haushoch überlegen ist (unter Berücksichtigung, dass er Profi ist und die Trails auswendig kannte), beim Schnellfahren in ruppigem Gelände eher gar nicht. Beim Shutteln in Finale mit einer Gruppe junger Nachwuchs DH-Rennfahrer kam ich mir dagegen wie ein Anfänger vor. Und zwar nicht in Mutpassagen, sondern auf kurvigen Trails. Die waren nach einer Kurve einfach verschwunden - abartig! Die Mär, dass DH-Fahrer keine Fahrtechnik haben ist Quatsch. Das gillt vielleicht für den gemeinen Wochenend-Hobbyfahrer der mit Federweg Fahrtechnik ausgleicht.

Was die Protektoren angeht, beim DH-Fahren trägt man die normal nicht weil man nicht sicher fahren kann, sondern weil man Stürze nicht ausschließen kann und bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten eben auch höhere Aufprallenergien entstehen. Ein Bikepark ist der beste Ort um sich an sein Limit heran zu tasten, da sollte man sich sinnvollerweise bestmöglich schützen falls man es dochmal übertrieben hat. Das Protektoren keinen 100%igen Schutz bieten sollte klar sein. In freiem Gelände sollte man dagegen mit Reserven fahren, da trage ich dann auch nicht Vollprotektion - stürzen kann man trotzdem.

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen. Ich denke auch, dass das Wichtigste ist, dass es den Kindern Spaß macht. Anregen und fordern ja, aber nicht drängen. Trialtechnik ist für die Radbeherrschung nicht verkehrt, zum Trailfahren reichen da aber der Trackstand (einfach nur 1 Sekunde sicher stehen zu können, kann auf technischen Trails einen großen Effekt haben) und ggf. Räderversetzen. Ich hatte mit 15 Jahren auch mal ein Trialbike, aber mir wurde da immer schnell langweilig nur rumzuhampeln. Zudem denke ich, dass man Trialfahren/-techniken auch später noch relativ leicht lernen kann. Bei Sprüngen sieht das anders aus. Ich kann nach ca. 20 Jahren MTB technisch langsam, schnell und sicher fahren, aber mit Sprüngen habe ich große Probleme. Habe ich nie richtig gelernt. Solange man einfach drüber rollen kann ist es ok, aber aktives Abspringen, Kickersprünge, oder Doubles gehen gar nicht - da spielt bei mir der Kopf nicht mit. Das wird einem als Kind denke ich viel leichter fallen.


----------



## frogmatic (30. Mai 2013)

BTT:
einfach fahren gehen, unterwegs kucken was es an Herausforderungen gibt. Ein paar lustige Freunde schaden nicht, habe da Kandidaten am Start die keine Wurzel zum hüpfen auslassen. Zeit lassen, irgendwelche Touren auf Zeit sind Käse. Hab auch schon ne Stunde Bucheckern gesammelt unterwegs 

Aber Vorsicht - wenn die Begeisterung anhält kann das zu sowas führen (16 isser nun):





Als Eltern sieht man das mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (31. Mai 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> Als Eltern sieht man das mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen...


Davor habe ich auch ein bisschen Angst


----------



## Bruchpilot79 (31. Mai 2013)

Der Anfang ist gemacht, das Bike passt relativ gut und Spaß ist jede Menge dabei.






Und einen Gruß für die Community.





Noch ein paar kleine Änderungen am Rad wenn die Teile endlich eintreffen, aber es ist für den ersten Ausritt bereit. 

Morgen die Waldautobahn antesten und am Sonntag je nach Lust, Laune und Wetter in den Bikepark.


----------



## frogmatic (1. Juni 2013)

Das sieht doch ganz passend aus - viel Spaß!


----------



## derAndre (3. Juni 2013)

Die Haltung finde ich recht sportlich. Ein etwas kürzerer Vorbau wäre eventuell überlegenswert.


----------



## frogmatic (3. Juni 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die Haltung finde ich recht sportlich. Ein etwas *kürzerer Vorbau* wäre eventuell überlegenswert.



Vorbau kürzer für kleinere Menschen ist sinnvoll.
Allerdings scheint auch der Sattel (noch) nicht auf Tourenhöhe zu sein?


----------



## Bruchpilot79 (3. Juni 2013)

Der Vorbau stammt erstmal aus der Teilekiste. Original war es ein Vorbau mit noch mehr Abstand und dazu fest mit dem Lenker verschweißt. 

Der Sattel bleibt so weit unten, für Touren gibt es ein anderes Rad und dieses Rad wird artgerecht bewegt. Gestern war nun endlich die Jungfernfahrt auf dem neuen Rad.






Was soll ich noch sagen? Sie hat ihren ersten Fan und das Lob kam nicht nur von Mama und Papa.  
Kinder machen vieles intuitiv; sie hat jeden Tip sofort umgesetzt und es hat ein großes Eis gekostet um sie aus dem Bikepark wieder raus zu bekommen.


----------



## frogmatic (3. Juni 2013)

Bruchpilot79 schrieb:


> Der Vorbau stammt erstmal aus der Teilekiste. Original war es ein Vorbau mit noch mehr Abstand und dazu fest mit dem Lenker verschweißt.



Ach je. Immer dasselbe, ich frage mich was die Leute denken, die Kinderräder zusammenstellen. Wahrscheinlich nix, oder nichts vernünftiges 
Das war auch mein erster Handgriff, als der Sohn sein erstes 26" bekommen hat - passender, kurzer Vorbau.

Ansonsten scheint ja alles gut zu sein


----------



## derAndre (18. Juni 2013)

Wir hatten am Wochenende eine wunderbare Session mit sehr viel Spaß und mindestens genauso viel Lerneffekt.
Einfach mal auf den Ettelsberg hoch gestrampelt und geschoben und dann die Freeridestrecke erkundet.

Bei der dritten Abfahrt (wir sind die folgenden male Liftgefahren) hat er gefragt ob wir die Strecke mal in einem Rutsch runter fahren können 









Ich konnte richtig sehen wie er von Abfahrt zu Abfahrt sicherer wurde und die Bremswellen geschickt umfahren hat. Am Abend hatte er ein dickes Lächeln im Gesicht und ich eine stolzgeschwellte Brust.


----------



## mäxx__ (18. Juni 2013)

Schliesse mich den ganzen Vorrednern zu 100% an.

Da meine Frau auch aktiv MTB fährt, ist es natürlich leichter gewesen, die Jungs von Anfang an mit guten Bikes auszustatten und viel mit ihnen zu unternehmen.

Von Genuß- über Singletrailtouren, auch ab und zu mal Bikepark haben wir alles schon probiert.

Am Freitag hat der "Große" Firmung und darf als Geschenk mit mir (Vatta) nach Saalbach zum Biken

nun die Jungs nach einer lustigen Trailtour vor der Haustür...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (19. Juni 2013)

@derAndre trägt dein junge sandalen beim fahren? sieht auf den fotos zumindestens so aus...


----------



## derAndre (19. Juni 2013)

Nein das ist ein normaler Sport/Freizeit Schuh mit Klettverschlüssen. Ich muss sagen das ich eigentlich nicht vor hatte an dem Tag mit Ihm da runter zu fahren. Meine Sorge war das es zu voll sein könnte und die Abfahrt aufgrund überholender und ballernder Leute in Stress ausartet. Aber er war so schnell gelangweilt von dem Festival, dass wir etwas unternehmen mussten. Deswegen hatten wir auch keine Protektoren dabei. Ich wollte neue Knie-Schienbein Protektoren kaufen aber es war nix da. Also schön langsam heran getastet. Es war aber auch nicht so voll wie befürchtet und die meisten Fahrer waren entspannt und haben nicht gestresst oder waghalsig überholt. 

Vom Festival war ich bezüglich dem was für Kids angeboten wurde enttäuscht. Nur ein einzige 24" Bike, keine Protektoren etc für Kinder. Dabei war doch am Sonntag früh ein Rennen für die kleinen...


----------



## Marc B (15. Juli 2014)

Ich habe dieses Jahr bisher viel mit Kids gemacht und muss sagen, dass es enormer Spaß ist mit den Kurzen  Sie haben eine spielerischere Herangehensweise und sind nicht selten wie Duracell-Häschen, die man irgendwann bremsen muss, damit sie nicht unkonzentriert werden... Der Knaller war dieser junge Herr mit 5 Jahren:


----------



## Marc B (16. Juli 2014)

Eine sehr frühe Förderung kann das hier zum Resultat haben, zwei 4-jährige gehen krass ab


----------



## AlexMC (22. Juli 2014)

Beeindruckend .
Wobei sicherlich auch von Vorteil ist, daß man sich in dem Alter eher weniger unnötige Gedanken macht und einfach tut...


----------



## Tomak (25. Juli 2014)

..unglaublich.....die bieden springen spätestens in einem Jahr einen Backflip. Würde mich sehr wunder, wenn die nicht irgendwann Weltklasseniveau fahren 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (25. Juli 2014)

Den Vorschlag von wrangler89 halte ich für den absolut besten, andere für zum Teil grob fahrlässig!

Leute, es geht hier um eine 9-Jährige!

Das sie, natürlich von den Eltern geprägt, infiziert wurde und jetzt am liebsten nur noch im Bikepark unterwegs wäre
ist völlig normal.
ALLE Kids die ich kenne und Radsport betreiben finden Sprünge, "voll brutale Trails" (O-Ton) usw. am besten.
Ist doch klar, sind Kids.

D.h. doch aber noch lange nicht, dass man als Eltern direkt auf diese Art biken einsteigen sollte.
Die Erwachsenen sollten schon so verantwortungsbewusst sein und wissen wie gefährlich das ist, erst
recht wenn man es selber betreibt. Die Kids wissen es nämlich nicht.

Ein heranführen in Form eines Vereins ist da mit Abstand am besten.
Zudem ist die körperliche Fitness, die dort ja auch und stark trainiert wird, ohnehin erstmal die Grundvorraussetzung für alles.
Wenn die Grundlagen mal erlernt sind, die Kondition da ist, dann kann man in ein paar Jahren immernoch dazu übergehen und
sagen man bewegt sich in Richtung Gravity.
Aber auf keinen Fall von Anfang an.


----------



## derAndre (18. August 2014)

Ui das ist mir zwar ein wenig zu pauschal aber von Gravity sprechen wir doch auch nicht. Vereine sind ne super Sache aber was ich dort erlebe/sehe ist doch sehr CC/XC orientiert. Ich finde Rennrad fahren im Wald halt nicht so spannend und da ich gerne mit meinem Sohn fahren möchte, lernt er bei mir eher trailorientiertes Fahren kennen. Das heißt natürlich nicht das ich ihn gleich von Anfang S3+ Trails und Downhillstrecken runter gejagt habe aber Waldautobahnvermeidung steht mit Sicherheit auf dem Stundenplan. Von größeren Sprüngen halte ich solange fern wie ich kann aber es ist immer schwierig das eine zu predigen und das andere zu tun . Klassischer Elternspruch:
"Follow what I say, not what I've done": Funktioniert seid Generationen nur bedingt, hehe.


----------



## derAndre (21. September 2015)

Soviel zu ich versuche ihn von "größeren Sprüngen" abzuhalten. Mein Sohn hat mit seinem ersten 26'' auch gleich was vollgefedertes gekommen. Irgendwie kommt er damit besser klar als mir lieb ist:
Damit bin ich dann wohl raus aus diesem Thread. Es dauert wohl nicht mehr lange und ich gucke mir bei meinem Sohn was ab, hehe.


----------



## Schildbürger (25. September 2015)

Nutbush without limits...


----------



## derAndre (30. September 2015)

Nene, das ist Schlebusch! Nutbusch ist mir zu krass mit dem "kleinen".


----------



## Schildbürger (30. September 2015)

Der jüngste mit dem ich mich dort unterhalten habe war 13Jahre alt.
Ob noch jüngere da fahren kann ich dir nicht sagen.
So wie ich das mitbekommen habe werden die da sehr gut angeleitet.


----------



## derAndre (1. Oktober 2015)

Ja er soll erst mal weiter mit Papa Trails fahren. Parallel gehen wir dann und wann hüpfen und irgendwann nächstes Jahr dann zusammen in den Park. Eile mit Weile


----------

